# Velodyne SPL-1200/1500R VS SVS PB13-Ultra VS SS RL-P15 design????



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi,

Its time for a subwoofer, its come down to:

Velodyne SPL-1200R
Velodyne SPL-1500R
SVS PB13-Ultra
SS RL-P15 2ohm ported with EP2500

and the quest for hard deep bass for action movies.....


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

i dont know about the DIY option...
but if you have the space, get the ultra (over the other two velos)


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The Ultra is a very nice performing sub that you will not be disappointed in. 

If you are willing and have time to build and finish your own, you may save a few bucks with the RL-p15 DIY route, but I believe it would take an LLT to make it out-perform the Ultra... and then it may not be all that noticeable. You could tune it little lower if you wanted, but that would only benefit you on extreme occasions.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

The Ultra will be a better choice for digging deeper and explosions in movies. Both the Velodynes are excellent subwoofers too, but probably not as good as the Ultra based on your simple criteria of action movies.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks 

I listened to the SPL1200 and found it abit lacking in the punch and power.

Ultra does seem the best performer at the moment. 

The DIY option is 1/3 of the price of the Ultra.


----------



## a1161979 (Aug 26, 2007)

If the DIY option is 1/3 the price then why not build 2 :T Im sure that 2 SS RL-P15 will show the ultra a thing or two, plus you get the fun of the build as well as the added pride of ownership when your done, not to mention a better result

Now head over to the DIY thread right now :foottap:


----------

